# Elektroinstallation



## INST (18 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben bei uns gerade ein Problem mit der Ausführung einer Installationsarbeit.
Nach der Bendigung der Arbeiten sagte der Elektriker: " Wir könnten jetzt messen".
Auf die Nachfrage warum sie daß nicht selber machen sagte er nur: "Wir haben kein Messgerät und das macht doch immer der Auftaggeber". 

Nun meine Frage:
Welche Voraussetzungen müssen in einer Firma vorhanden sein, die als Hauptgeschäft mobile Raumsysteme aufbaut und die erforderlichen Installationsarbeiten selber ausführt (Meisterbrief, Messgeräte usw. ?).

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## nade (18 März 2010)

Hat er für den Anschluss bei einem EVU/VNB einen Zählerantrag.. also Antrag zum Anschluss an das öffentliche Netz stellen müssen?
Wenn ja, muß auf jeden Falle die Messgeräte wie auch eine aktuelle VDE vorhanden sein.
Anderst wäre es auf Kokolores, weil es sonst wie bei Baumärkten, die einen Komplettsatz für ein Haus zur Selbstinstallation anbieten, mit Abnahme durch einen Vertragspartner.

Also kurz ein JA. Keines.. geht ja mal gerade garnicht. Deffekt und zur Reperatur wäre noch als Ausrede vorstellbar, müßte aber schon allein zu deren Sicherheit noch nachegholt werden.


> Auf die Nachfrage warum sie daß nicht selber machen sagte er nur: "Wir haben kein Messgerät und das macht doch immer der Auftaggeber".


<-- sollten die Vielleicht ein Subunternehmen des beauftragten Unternehmens sein? Also quasie Fa Kunz wir zur errichtung des "Containerparks" beauftragt, der hat gerade keine Zeit und beauftragt seinerseits Fa Hinz diese Aufzubauen.

Und eben diese Fa Hinz hat nicht wirklich Hauptgebiet Elektro, sondern macht das mal so nebenbei. Brauch also diese ganzen Geräten nicht wirklich, da ja ihr Auftraggeber Fa Kunz bisher immer die erforderlichen Messungen incl. Messprotokoll gemacht hat...
Ist etwa wie Dachdeckerfirmen und Heizungsbauer auch Voltaikanlagen errichten, nur eben alles was richtung Zählerschrank geht, überlassen sie einer Elektrofirma die dann dafür unterschreiben darf.
In Deutschland gibt es für alles Regeln und Vorschriften, nur wirklich danach laufen tut es nichtmehr überall


----------



## INST (18 März 2010)

Hallo nade,

er hat das Raumsystem an eine bestehende Unterverteilung angeschlossen und ist kein Subunternehmen des beauftragten Unternehmen.

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## nade (18 März 2010)

Also wenn ich dem, der diese Aussage geben hat, sein Cheff wäre, würd ich den mal ernsthaft Fragen ob er da nicht etwas mehr Diplomatie in seine Aussage hätte einbringen lassen können.
Er hat es dir gesagt, du sagst es wiederrum weiter, das kommt potentiellen Kunden dieser Fa zu Ohren, und die sagen sich, die Arbeitsweise will und kann ich nicht brauchen...
Ob jetzt Messgerät vergessen, nicht Vorhanden,... Besser gesagt eben Gerät ist weg zur Kalibrierung/Reperatur.. andere Baustelle... dann wenn ein Gerät vorhanden sein könnte, angefragt ob man es sich vielleicht Ausleihen könnte.

Hab hier ehr das Gefühl, er weiß nicht was und wie zu Messen ist, oder hatte keinen Bock drauf gehabt es zu machen. Oder aber eben Messgerät vergessen mitzuholen.


----------



## Gaida (22 März 2010)

Solche Arbeiten dürfen laut...

http://www.bgblportal.de/BGBL/bgbl1f/bgbl106s2477.pdf

§13 

nur von konzessionierten Elektrofachbetrieben ausgeführt werden, um diese Konzession zu erhalten muss man neben der fachlichen Qualifikation u.a. auch ein Mindestbestand an Meßtechnik nachweisen.....


----------



## MSB (22 März 2010)

Diese Arbeiten dürfen imho auch von einer "Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten" durchgeführt werden.

z.B. darf der "Gas-Wasser-Scheiße" Mann auch eine Steckdose für "seine" Umwälzpumpe installieren.
Derjenige hat dazu im Zuge seiner Ausbildung oder nachträglich auf der HWK eine entsprechende (meist einwöchige) Schulung genossen.

Die Tatsache das er das darf, entbindet ihn nich von der Pflicht, neu installierte Sachen zu prüfen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gaida (22 März 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Diese Arbeiten dürfen imho auch von einer "Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten" durchgeführt werden.
> 
> z.B. darf der "Gas-Wasser-Scheiße" Mann auch eine Steckdose für "seine" Umwälzpumpe installieren.
> Derjenige hat dazu im Zuge seiner Ausbildung oder nachträglich auf der HWK eine entsprechende (meist einwöchige) Schulung genossen.
> ...


 
Ich würde sagen die "Steckdose" installieren, also die Erweiterung der Elektroanlage, darf der GWS-Mann nicht durchführen. der könnte in seiner AUsbildung zur "Elektrofachkraft für festfgelegte Tätigkeiten" (80h max) auch garnicht gelernt haben wie diese dann zu prüfen ist. Nach meiner Meinung darf der nur seine "Pumpe" o.ä. was Bestandteil seiner Steuerung ist anschließen....wenn du eine andere Info hast würde ich gerne wissen ob du dazu genauere Informationen hast.


----------

